# Veterinary recommend



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

So who is a good vett. In West Jordan to Riverton area? The old boy is going in for a a vasectomy!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.stoneridgevetclinic.com/

As good as they get IMO.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

cornerfinder said:


> So who is A good bet. In West Jordan to Riverton area? The old boy is going in for a a vasectomy!


Umm Im guessing the old boy is a dog:shock:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

BTW if you are looking to save a buck or two Youtube has some great videos. ;-)

Remember if you don't take video or have pictures it didn't happen! Post in the humor section.


----------

